# Future Canadian 721 will have DSL and more.



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is the link http://www.extend.com/projects/projects_combobox.html.

Why our PVR721 going to fade out without realising all his good potential ?!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Because E didnt sell enough for the upgrade to be worth it fiancially....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is there a way someone could get the software that would be downloaded into that receiver into the 721's that we have here?


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Is there a way someone could get the software that would be downloaded into that receiver into the 721's that we have here?


Only if Echostar licenses it.

--- WCS


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Screenshots look pretty darn attractive to boot! I would like to see this software in action.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Remember that the 921 is a close cousin of 721 so any big feature additions would affect both. So they could potentially still code internet support since it would benefit both.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

ExpressVu has only a fraction of the customers that Dish has so wouldn't Dish have more that would be sold than ExpressVu? Also didnt Dish quit making the 721's yet ExpressVu just starts having them available to them?

If they could implement it to ExpressVu customers then they could just use that same code here in the U.S. in which would cost Dish Network to make that code, or is Dish making the code for them just as Dish makes the hardware for them?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

That will be full frustration for us, if Echostar Corp. ceased selling PVR721 in US and will trow all of them into quiet Canadian market using such attactive package as satellite TV, DSL, Internet ...


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

This doesn't look like a future release for the 721. I am not sure this ever made the light of day. 
Notice on this page the date for the article is 2002 and is also mentioned as 2002 on this page 
My guess is that Bell Canada payed for this to be developed in hopes that they could combine their expressvu satellite service with their ISP division. This looks like the kind of project that was completed but never released.
Sad, looks pretty nice.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In recent light of Dishnetwork & SBC deal, will we see PVR721 with DSL support here in US ?


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

doubtful. i'd love to see this though.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I actually read on the satelliteguys website from Scott, that he heard that SBC would be using the 721 as one of their base receivers. Now it Sbc wanted to add DSL to the 721, and they did invest 500 million in Dish's bank account, then I am sure that Dish could enable it. The only thing I think that Dish is waiting for is to get their own broad band service up and running sometime next year. Of course they could enable it to work with their service or SBC DSL or even Earthlink DSL or dialup. They are doing partnerships with these companies. This would make it a very cool usable service kind of like the original dishplayer/web tv receiver. Maybe it would actually work right , unlike the origional 7100/7200 Microsoft dishplayers. I remember you could actually use a printer with the 7100 /7200 receivers and make copies from the internet. Not as good as broadband computer use but I did like it as my entry into internet surfing. This receiver got me interested in computers in the first place way back in 99. It could do the same for others who aren't into full computers but like emails and instant messaging while they watch satellite tv.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

The only thing that would interest me is if they enable a wireless network adapter to be plugged into the USB port, and provide a web browser application.

I am not going to switch ISP's just because Dish decides to enable the 721 only for their preferred provider.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If your wireless network adapter utilise Pegasus chipset for USB side, then it could possible.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

P Smith said:


> In recent light of Dishnetwork & SBC deal, will we see PVR721 with DSL support here in US ?


I've just seen an SBC ad featuring SBC/DishNetwork sat dish without any mention. Was wondering what that was about...
Ruhi


----------

